# health question



## drummingman (Jan 5, 2008)

im going to be starting karate in about 4-6 weeks from now. my left knee is somewhat messed up. about 4 years ago i slipped on some ice and jammed my knee. so now when i squat and walk up and down steps it feels like someone is jabbing a knife in my knee. this really hurts and i dont want to let it mess up my martial art study.
so my questions are, are there any good knee braces that are good for this type of knee injury? are there any good exercises that can help my knee to get better (as is im doing an exercise that my old physical therapist gave me of standing against a door and doing squats to build up my leg muscles). and, does anyone have any other advice that can help me with this?
thanks a lot everybody!!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 5, 2008)

GO SEE A DOCTOR!

In the meantime... if it hurts, don't do it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2008)

Kacey said:


> GO SEE A DOCTOR!


 
What she said.


----------



## searcher (Jan 5, 2008)

Kacey said:


> GO SEE A DOCTOR!


 

I third this motion.   You are asking for permanent injury fi you don't get it fixed.


----------



## drummingman (Jan 6, 2008)

i hope to go see an ortho doc this coming week.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 6, 2008)

drummingman said:


> i hope to go see an ortho doc this coming week.




That's good. In addition to medical treatment, you can take a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement, but make sure you use a good brand. I like NSI brand from vitacost.com. 

You won't see overnight results, it takes at least 30 days to build in the system and is best when taken daily for the long haul. I have taken this supplement for my knees for years, if I don't take it for a while my knees start hurting again when I train. 



> Glucosamine and chondroitin sulfate are substances found naturally in the body. 			Glucosamine is a form of amino sugar that is believed to play a role in cartilage 			formation and repair. Chondroitin sulfate is part of a large protein molecule 			(proteoglycan) that gives cartilage elasticity.



Let us know how your appointment goes.


----------



## drummingman (Jan 6, 2008)

i just started taking triflex about a week ago. it has glucosamine, chondroitin and msm in it (reading your post reminded me to take it today, so thanks!).
i will let you all know what the doc says.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 6, 2008)

drummingman said:


> i just started taking triflex about a week ago. it has glucosamine, chondroitin and msm in it (reading your post reminded me to take it today, so thanks!).
> i will let you all know what the doc says.



That's good. MSM is also excellent for connective tissue. I'm not familiar with triflex, but it should be in capsule form, not tablet, for better results. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## MJS (Jan 6, 2008)

drummingman said:


> im going to be starting karate in about 4-6 weeks from now. my left knee is somewhat messed up. about 4 years ago i slipped on some ice and jammed my knee. so now when i squat and walk up and down steps it feels like someone is jabbing a knife in my knee. this really hurts and i dont want to let it mess up my martial art study.
> so my questions are, are there any good knee braces that are good for this type of knee injury? are there any good exercises that can help my knee to get better (as is im doing an exercise that my old physical therapist gave me of standing against a door and doing squats to build up my leg muscles). and, does anyone have any other advice that can help me with this?
> thanks a lot everybody!!


 
When you hurt your knee before, did you ever get it looked at?  If so, what was the outcome?  If not, its possible the pain you're feeling is due to an injury that didn't heal right.  

As the others have said, I'd see a doctor.  You may end up needing an operation, but if it cures the problem its worth it. 

Good luck! 

Mike


----------



## drummingman (Jan 7, 2008)

i had my knee looked ay a few years back. i think the doc told me that i smashed the cartilage when i jamed my knee. he sent me to physical therapy. that never really fixed the problem.


----------



## drummingman (Jan 8, 2008)

i have an apointment set up for this friday to see the ortho doc.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 8, 2008)

drummingman said:


> i have an apointment set up for this friday to see the ortho doc.



Very good. It's always a pain to have to go to the doc, but sometimes we just have to bite the bullet and do it. It's best you have this looked at.


----------



## drummingman (Jan 9, 2008)

im really hoping to start taking usa goju karate but im also looking into what styles are more hand based if my knee is going to be a problem. the usa goju karate may fall into this, or may not, or maybe the teacher will work with me with my limitations, if the knee is gonna be one.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 9, 2008)

Typing isn't going to help.
Go join a school.

AoG


----------



## drummingman (Jan 11, 2008)

im going too, im just making conversation and getting peoples opinions. thats what this fourm is for right?


----------



## drummingman (Jan 11, 2008)

i went and saw the doc today. he told me that the cartilage that is wrapped around my knee bone is messed up. he gave me a prescription for physical therapy. after about 6 weeks of PT he wants to see me back.
we talked about surgery and he told me that if they do surgery that i have a good chance of recovery but the problem could still come back.
he told me that doing a martial art with kicking and squating downing would aggravate the injury. he told me that i could do a hand based style and that should be fine.
like i said before, im looking at usa goju karate and wing chun kung fu. considering what the doctor said what style do you think would be best for me to take?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 11, 2008)

drummingman said:


> i went and saw the doc today. he told me that the cartilage that is wrapped around my knee bone is messed up. he gave me a prescription for physical therapy. after about 6 weeks of PT he wants to see me back.
> we talked about surgery and he told me that if they do surgery that i have a good chance of recovery but the problem could still come back.
> he told me that doing a martial art with kicking and squating downing would aggravate the injury. he told me that i could do a hand based style and that should be fine.
> like i said before, im looking at usa goju karate and wing chun kung fu. considering what the doctor said what style do you think would be best for me to take?


 
Wing Chun has a different type of stance that may or may not aggravate your knee problem but it has, or at least from my VERY limited experience, no high kicks


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 12, 2008)

I imagine squatting in a horse stance would cause problems if you can not squat and perfoming kicks cause problems so I see Goju may be difficult.
Wing chun on the other hand should be lest stress on the knee.
There are 2 other choices to consider 1. seeing if there is another art such as boxing or jujutsu or what have you were the majority of training may not place pain on the knee. 2. Explain to the teacher you are studying with your situation and see if he can help you with your needs so you don't have to do exercises that cause more damage to your knee.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad you got to the doc for some answers. Good luck with whatever treatment route you choose. As far as training, XS and JA had good suggestions. Whatever you choose to train, and whatever treatment you have, make sure your instructor knows of your knee problem. :asian:


----------



## drummingman (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks everybody for your thoughts and posts! ill drop in this thread with updates when i start the therapy for my knee.


----------



## drummingman (Feb 18, 2008)

so my knee has gotten better. i have an apointment this friday with the doc as a follow up apointment.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 18, 2008)

drummingman said:


> so my knee has gotten better. i have an apointment this friday with the doc as a follow up apointment.



Great news! So, the physical therapy took care of it, no surgery? Will you have to continue with exercises on your own now? What have you decided about training?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2008)

drummingman said:


> so my knee has gotten better. i have an apointment this friday with the doc as a follow up apointment.


 
good to hear


----------



## drummingman (Feb 26, 2008)

the physical therapy is really helping. i dont intend to have surgery unless there is no other way. as is the pain is tolerable. i assume that i will have to keep doing the exercises for good but its no big deal. although i have been slacking as of late.
i have narrowed it down to 3 schools. the first is a karate school, the second a mma school and the third a wing chun school. all in that order. i hope to try the karate school first.




Jade Tigress said:


> Great news! So, the physical therapy took care of it, no surgery? Will you have to cone with exercises on your own now? What have you decided about training?


----------



## Lynne (Feb 26, 2008)

Glad you are going to see a doctor.

In our dojang, a man with knee problems attended his first class with us.  That night we were doing flying sidekicks.  All beginners do them as well. 

The gentleman slipped and had to have surgery. He has returned and is taking classes.  He's limited in what he can do but he is having a great time and getting into shape.


----------

